# Bad case .380 Critical Defense



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I was loading brand new rounds of Hornady Critical Defense .380 ACP into my Glock 42 that I use for EDC and this caught my eye. I almost couldn't believe it! Has anyone encountered this before with their ammo? 

I wanted to put this on here as a friendly reminder to everyone to carefully inspect every round that they load, especially for their concealed carry firearm.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the_waterwolf said:


> I was loading brand new rounds of Hornady Critical Defense .380 ACP into my Glock 42 that I use for EDC and this caught my eye. I almost couldn't believe it! Has anyone encountered this before with their ammo?
> 
> I wanted to put this on here as a friendly reminder to everyone to carefully inspect every round that they load, especially for their concealed carry firearm.


Oh my...bad crimp for sure


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that might jam a lesser quality pistol, but that G42 would probably eat it up and spit it out.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Hornaday is usually great ammo.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i would send that pic to hornady.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

ezbite said:


> that might jam a lesser quality pistol, but that G42 would probably eat it up and spit it out.


I felt this coming and sure enough it made me laugh out loud


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

It's still my favorite brand of defense ammo, especially for the Glock 42. With mass production it's going to happen with some probability.

Has anyone else encountered a round like this before? 

I'm going to send an email to Hornady in the morning to let them know. It's probably just a fluke, but I figured they'd like to know.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I load Gold Dots in my .380 daily carry gun. Gold Dots seem to surpass the terminal ballistics of Critical Defense in 380 ballistic tests. And none of my Gold Dots look like that! That is piss poor. That could cause all kinds of failures, especially since my 380 isn't a Glock.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a Remington 9mm that I found from the Factory in the same manner. It’s been sitting in my safe for the last couple of years on a shelf. Thought about calling them but never did. Let us know what they say. Might get a free box of ammunition out of the deal or a discount off your next box


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Any assembly line product is going to have a glitch now and then. They usually get weeded out in
QC process. The American ammo companies are still pretty good on CF and shotgun shells. I would
not hold it against a company for one bad round, it happens. I load over 100 different calibres. I
don't load handgun ammo for 9mm or 45acp for defensive use. I have Win Silvertips in the 9mm
Win FMJ for 1911s and Norma SP in 32acp.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not mad am them at all, these things are going to happen with mass production of anything. 

One of their customer service reps emailed me back and thanked me for the message and requested the Lot # and inspector number from the inside flap. They are going to send me a Hornady ball cap, awesome!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

One of my friends messaged me yesterday with a pic of a .45 loaded backwards in a box of ammo that he bought for the range a few weeks ago.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not a bad crimp. The bullet was off center when it was seated, which crinkles the side of the brass. It happens when re-loading also.


----------

